# Officer Down: Deputy Sheriff Enrico Garcia Jr. - [Vigo County, Indiana]



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Officer Down: Deputy Sheriff Enrico Garcia Jr.* - [Vigo County, Indiana]











Age: 45

Cause of Death: Heart attack

Deputy Enrico Garcia suffered a fatal heart attack while conducting a tactical training exercise. He was wearing full body armor when he was overcome by the heat and collapsed.

Emergency medical teams immediately started CPR and transported to him to a local hospital, where he was pronounced dead.

Deputy Garcia had served with the agency for 8 years. He was survived by his wife and three children.


----------



## PapaBear (Feb 23, 2008)

RIP Deputy Garcia! Thank you for your dedicated service.


----------

